# I thought this place would be different



## Kentucky_Conservative (Oct 19, 2019)

I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.

I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.


----------



## miketx (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.


The progressive shills post about 50 topics a day based on opinions and pure media bullshit and rumors, and the statements of liars and thieves.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.



The nazi left conformist consumerist progressives are broken records of useful idiotness 
It's the same ol same ol that gets old real fast


----------



## edward37 (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.


Bet you love McConnell saying trump causes a disaster in Syria    Your man


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.



Well, like most boards, it's mainly coffee-break entertainment.  No one is changing anyone's mind here.

The intelligent posts are fine, fairly numerous and often quite informative.

The inane stupidity of the Left is solely for comic relief, and not to be taken seriously.  That they seem to truly believe what they write renders it all the more laughable, or pitiful, depending upon one's POV.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 19, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kentucky_Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> ...


LOL  good one BK   you made my day ......Did trump get any Kurds killed today???


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 19, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky_Conservative said:
> ...



Be honest.  You wouldn't care if he did.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 19, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


TRying to be honest   IF it makes trump look like the moron he is I'm all for  caring


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.


Just do what Trumpsters do it real life:  Create and exist in your own closed circuit informational universe, oblivious to anything happening outside of it.

If they're not a Trumpster, put 'em on ignore.  Then, poof, they're gone and don't exist.  No more of that pesky opposing thought, a.k.a. "fake news".

Just like real life!  Cool!
.


----------



## mdk (Oct 19, 2019)

Trust me. No one cares if you stay or go, but if you're going stay- can you at least stop whining?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky_Conservative said:
> ...


about as many as bush and obama did ed....they left them hanging too....


----------



## Kentucky_Conservative (Oct 19, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Bet you love McConnell saying trump causes a disaster in Syria    Your man



I am not fond of McConnell.  He is not "my man" just because I live in Kentucky.  However ... we must deal with the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.


I don't mind arguments left or right as long as they are brief and relevant. I can't stand the name calling-it benefits no one.


----------



## Kentucky_Conservative (Oct 19, 2019)

edward37 said:


> LOL  good one BK   you made my day ......Did trump get any Kurds killed today???



Those Fourth Century inbred sand maggots have been fighting each other for a thousand years.  It doesn't matter whether we are there or not.  They will still kill each other, because their black evil souls know no other existence.  Our involvement only changes who kills whom.


----------



## Kentucky_Conservative (Oct 19, 2019)

Leftists ruin everything they touch, and that includes social media.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> Leftists ruin everything they touch, and that includes social media.



C


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> Leftists ruin everything they touch, and that includes social media.



Thoughts and prayers


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 19, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Kentucky_Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> ...


LoL but Democrats by contrast are open minded and inclusive of other opinions, right?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 19, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


He cares very much about dead Kurds. He cares zero about dead Americans. We must must must protect Syria’s borders but just fuck America’s borders. See how fucked up the left is? There is something wrong with their gene pool.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 19, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky_Conservative said:
> ...


Nope, wingers on both ends are very similar in their behaviors.

Peas in a pod.
.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> Leftists ruin everything they touch, and that includes social media.


Yeah, God forbid you have dissenting voices........  Maybe you'd prefer an echo chamber?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 19, 2019)

Coyote called my Hillary/Tulsi assassination post "off the wall" and stuck it in "conspiracy theories" which I found ironic since everything about the Rat's impeachment HOAX stays in "Politics"....ya just never know here.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Coyote called my Hillary/Tulsi assassination post "off the wall" and stuck it in "conspiracy theories" which I found ironic since everything about the Rat's impeachment HOAX stays in "Politics"....ya just never know here.


----------



## Kentucky_Conservative (Oct 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Kentucky_Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists ruin everything they touch, and that includes social media.
> ...



No. When I post a FACT that liberals do not like, they all go on the attack to silence me.  THEY are the ones who cannot tolerate dissenting voices, or statements of FACTS that prove them to be liars.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky_Conservative said:
> ...


Wow, ain't it funny how that appears to be the tactics on both sides.......  You post your "facts", they post their "facts" and the attacks begin........  Don'tcha just love political blinders?  I do, it's what makes this board soooooo entertaining.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 19, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Coyote called my Hillary/Tulsi assassination post "off the wall" and stuck it in "conspiracy theories" which I found ironic since everything about the Rat's impeachment HOAX stays in "Politics"....ya just never know here.


Well at least she didn’t call you a racist.


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 19, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


That Ringel IS a dim one.


----------



## Kentucky_Conservative (Oct 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Wow, ain't it funny how that appears to be the tactics on both sides.......  You post your "facts", they post their "facts" and the attacks begin........  Don'tcha just love political blinders?  I do, it's what makes this board soooooo entertaining.



I do not find liberals entertaining.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 19, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Well at least she didn’t call you a racist.



Not today....so far.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 19, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Have you put that to McConnell and  Graham? I'm sure they'd tell you your're crazy


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Why thank you!  Coming from the likes of you that's an extreme compliment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, ain't it funny how that appears to be the tactics on both sides.......  You post your "facts", they post their "facts" and the attacks begin........  Don'tcha just love political blinders?  I do, it's what makes this board soooooo entertaining.
> ...


What did I say about political blinders?  Typical......


----------



## WillPower (Oct 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Why thank you!  Coming from the likes of you that's an extreme compliment.



No charge....this time.


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


You're welcome, dimwit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Why thank you!  Coming from the likes of you that's an extreme compliment.
> ...


The check's in the mail......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


No problem white trash.


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2019)

Democrats here think and post in lock step, just like the democrat party and their propaganda wing. They get their daily memos, which buzz words to use, which lies to tell, and they ALL run with it, LOCK STEP. It's pathetic. Sheeple. Not an original thought amongst the lot of them. They're as ignorant as a brick.

And the TRUMP DERANGEMENT SYNDROME here... oooohh boy... we have some winners here that you'd agree should probably be institutionalized, because they're really, REALLY out there with it.


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


He-he!  As Bugs Bunny would say, "What a maroon!"


----------



## JGalt (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.



We don't even bother to try to convince the left anymore. We just hammer the hall out of them because of their stupidity and pig-headedness.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 19, 2019)

I actually like being able to say something nice about the President without 300 flames calling me dirty names ...


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 19, 2019)

007 said:


> Democrats here think and post in lock step, just like the democrat party and their propaganda wing. They get their daily memos, which buzz words to use, which lies to tell, and they ALL run with it, LOCK STEP. It's pathetic. Sheeple. Not an original thought amongst the lot of them. They're as ignorant as a brick.


Yep, they've been seriously brainwashed by our hideously biased media.  I'm sure most of these morons get their news from CNN and MSNBC.


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats here think and post in lock step, just like the democrat party and their propaganda wing. They get their daily memos, which buzz words to use, which lies to tell, and they ALL run with it, LOCK STEP. It's pathetic. Sheeple. Not an original thought amongst the lot of them. They're as ignorant as a brick.
> ...


And even though the leftist propaganda wing BIAS and LIES have been PROVEN, they STILL believe every word of it.

Truly pathetic, and retarded.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Given your postings all I can say is you can take the trash out of the trailer park but you can't take the trailer park out of the trash.  Oh and that's called a metaphor tough I doubt you know what that word means........


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


He-he, what a maroon!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Again, thank you for that kind acknowledgement.


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 19, 2019)

007 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Yep, it's alarming HOW brainwashed and stupid they've become.  Can you imagine how these idiots will react next year after President Trump is re-elected?  It will be wonderful to observe!


----------



## mdk (Oct 19, 2019)

_Why can't this forum be the circle jerk I suspecting!? _


----------



## mdk (Oct 19, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Coyote called my Hillary/Tulsi assassination post "off the wall" and stuck it in "conspiracy theories" which I found ironic since everything about the Rat's impeachment HOAX stays in "Politics"....ya just never know here.



Hopefully one of the gals here have an extra tampon for you.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.



What you're looking for does not exist on this planet.


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 19, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Kentucky_Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> ...


For ONCE I agree with you, DTMB.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2019)

mdk said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote called my Hillary/Tulsi assassination post "off the wall" and stuck it in "conspiracy theories" which I found ironic since everything about the Rat's impeachment HOAX stays in "Politics"....ya just never know here.
> ...


He eats em by the box full.......  Used tampons, not women.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 19, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Kentucky_Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> ...



I put no one on ignore.  You miss to much comedy that way.


----------



## Olde Europe (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> No. When I post a FACT that liberals do not like, they all go on the attack to silence me.  THEY are the ones who cannot tolerate dissenting voices, or statements of FACTS that prove them to be liars.



Scientists are still researching this, but the preliminary finding is, alt-righties wouldn't even exist were it not for their giant victim card and its furious use against anything and everyone.  I expect that finding to be confirmed shortly.

The victim card is what sustains them, gives them a sense of self-worth, their life some meaning, and, while pathetic, their whining has some health effects science also couldn't quite pin down as of yet.

Also of note is one very scurrilous factoid about their treatment of facts - make that FACTS - see, for instance, this eminently factual statement: "The gay Kenyan and his male tranny wife were in the White House for eight years, so why would the libs object to another semen gargler ..."

I mean, who would so much as think about devoting a single second of their live objecting to something like that?  Really, that would be completely unexpected.

Oh, and one last thing, if you find the same old same old wherever you go, chances are you brought it with yourself.  That said, happy travels, and don't let the door hit you!


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 19, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> 
> I do like this message board, but if it is just more of the same, then there is no point to being here.



Bye...


----------



## Dalia (Oct 20, 2019)

Kentucky_Conservative said:


> Leftists ruin everything they touch, and that includes social media.


I do not like them either ... they are hypocrites


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 20, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Kentucky_Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > I swear, the most annoying thing about participation in any message board is trying to get to the intelligent posts and filter through all of the inane stupidity of the Left.
> ...



Why don't you do us all a favor and STFU.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 25, 2019)

*This thread is now closed.  READ THE RULES.  The Lounge is not for politics and zero tolerance with flaming, put downs, insults.  It is supposed to be fun, light and uncontroversial.  Please respect that and take this to the Badlands where it has the freedom to flourish.*


----------

